# Hi



## CMyers (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm Carl.  Give me time to figure out what to say other than hello.  Political winds, no bedfellows and all that other shee-it.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 5, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 5, 2014)

The clock is ticking -







Welcome.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello and welcome


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 6, 2014)

CMyers said:


> I'm Carl. Give me time to figure out what to say other than hello. Political winds, no bedfellows and all that other shee-it.



Welcome, Cesspool Carl. Hope you enjoy the boards, since you're obviously no stranger to scatology.


----------



## CMyers (Apr 6, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> CMyers said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Carl. Give me time to figure out what to say other than hello. Political winds, no bedfellows and all that other shee-it.
> ...



:0

Cesspool Carl and scatology from me saying shee-it?

Shee-it!


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 6, 2014)

Here, have a rep. Those grey dots aren't as nice as green.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome to USMB.


----------



## CMyers (Apr 7, 2014)

This is anonymous message board. I'm a gamer and I torrent videos. I also watch blacklisted sports. My VPN IP information was posted as a visitors message.   I posted in this thread about it, had my post deleted and I got an apology from a moderator. Jesus Murphy and his two retarded children! 

And this is only the introduction area.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 7, 2014)

and it will only get worse from here.......

Badger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome, and that's quite a start to USMB. Enjoy!!


----------



## CMyers (Apr 7, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> and it will only get worse from here.......



  It was a mistake and I'm behind a gaming firewall. But it underscores the value of being anonymous on an anonymous message board.  It helped me figure out my avatar. 

 There's nothing worse than being without an avatar.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 16, 2016)

CMyers said:


> I'm Carl.  Give me time to figure out what to say other than hello.  Political winds, no bedfellows and all that other shee-it.





Hi CMyers nice to meet you!


----------



## CMyers (Jul 16, 2016)

Hey there Carla.  You've got a nice name.


----------



## westwall (Jul 16, 2016)

Talk about reviving a necro thread.


----------



## CMyers (Jul 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> Talk about reviving a necro thread.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> Talk about reviving a necro thread.





The Walking Dead threads.


----------



## CMyers (Jul 16, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about reviving a necro thread.
> ...



Well,  not everyone can be the belle of the ball.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 16, 2016)

A blast from the past....


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 16, 2016)

Formed any ideas or working theories in the last two years?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 16, 2016)

CMyers said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about reviving a necro thread.




​


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 16, 2016)

CMyers said:


> Hey there Carla.  You've got a nice name.





Thank you.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 16, 2016)

CMyers said:


> I'm Carl.  Give me time to figure out what to say other than hello.  Political winds, no bedfellows and all that other shee-it.


Welcome. What city do you live in?


----------



## westwall (Jul 17, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> CMyers said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Carl.  Give me time to figure out what to say other than hello.  Political winds, no bedfellows and all that other shee-it.
> ...







My guess would be sockville.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 17, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about reviving a necro thread.
> ...



I think you 2 know each other. Because Carla's never necroed my 4 or 5 yr old intro thread. If I even HAD one. 

Guess it's just jealousy. And Amazing at the same time that you brought CMeyers back from Hibernation. 

WELCOME AGAIN man. Stick around a bit this time !!!


----------



## CMyers (Jul 17, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> WELCOME AGAIN man. Stick around a bit this time !!!








You seem to think you know something speshul.  

Come on, spit it out. Don't be cowed.

Spill the beans instead of just the sauce.  I came for the beans.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 17, 2016)

CMyers said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > WELCOME AGAIN man. Stick around a bit this time !!!
> ...



OK.. Ya gotz me. I imagine that you and Carla had a great date and discovered you were both on USMB.. Had a good laugh and whatever intimacy followed... Because here's my deal.. 

I was under the impression that when you revive a dead person you had to raise the body temperature VERY slowly. Takes hours -- maybe even DAYs.   But Carla raised YOU in about 48 minutes.. 

Really hope you stick around now that you're back.  Sound like a fun guy. Carla's very lucky..


----------



## CMyers (Jul 17, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> OK.. Ya gotz me



I know.

It's easy.

Your e-slobber leaves tracks, and there's trails.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 17, 2016)

OK CMeyers ---- I apologize. You were back BEFORE Carla bumped the thread. 

"Just my 'imagination' --- Running away with me" --- Sing it..


----------



## Judicial review (Jul 17, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> CMyers said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



 Women sure know how to use the heating pad don't they?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 17, 2016)

Judicial review said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > CMyers said:
> ...



Would like to respond -- but can't put it in this forum..


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 17, 2016)

CMyers said:


> I'm Carl.  Give me time to figure out what to say other than hello.  Political winds, no bedfellows and all that other shee-it.


Hello Carl......Are you the one that invented the Hot Carl?


----------



## CMyers (Jul 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Hello Carl......Are you the one that invented the Hot Carl?



You're Sanchez, then?

The dirty one.

Shee-it.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 18, 2016)

CMyers said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Carl......Are you the one that invented the Hot Carl?
> ...


Rick Sanchez....


----------



## CMyers (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey Rick. Nice 'stache.


----------



## The Great Goose (Jul 18, 2016)

CMyers said:


> I'm Carl.  Give me time to figure out what to say other than hello.  Political winds, no bedfellows and all that other shee-it.


Something....


something is going on here... 

pm me. Don't trust anyone.


----------



## CMyers (Jul 18, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> ^



Drama Removed from Multi-Quote.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 18, 2016)

CMyers said:


> Hey Rick. Nice 'stache.


I think it's chocolate..


----------



## CMyers (Jul 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> I think it's chocolate..



Possibly an edible anus.

Edible Anus Chocolate


----------



## milos87popovic (Jul 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 24, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> CMyers said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...





Carla doesn't do internet sock dating.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 25, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...





I bumped this out of sheer orneriness because I know this person is a sock, just not sure which one. 

You'll have to trust me on this one. I only surround myself with the people who have the best words, and Carl doesn't make the cut. I'm not even sure if Carl is a dude.


----------



## Witchit (Jul 25, 2016)

Noomi said:


> Hello and welcome


Where'd Noomi go?


----------



## CMyers (Jul 25, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> You'll have to trust me on this one. I only surround myself with the people who have the best words, and Carl doesn't make the cut. I'm not even sure if Carl is a dude.



I may self-identify as Carla when around liberals. It gives me double the opportunities and some of the affirmative goodies.  I may self-identify as a Native American Carla if there's an opening for a persona who fulfills two quota's at once.   Then there's the lesbian choice of the now newly minted Carla which adds another liberal 'bent' to the mix. 



Carla_Danger said:


> I only surround myself with the people who have the best words.



On an anonymous message board. You do have the powah!


----------



## Kristian (Jul 27, 2016)

Sanchez greatness.


----------

